# Puppy won't stop crying! Please help!



## kotabear (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am fostering a puppy in hopes to adopt him for my brother. She is 10-12 weeks old and I am fostering her from a rescue agency. We have had Gracie for a week now and she cries/whimpers for no apparent reason. She will scream in the kennel for hours. I completely ignore her till she stops, but it may take 4hours. (I understand this is normal in kennel training. But when I say scream it sounds like she is being tortured. Oddly, she will only scream for 30mins or so at night and then sleep for 8 hours without an accident or cry. BUT the bizarre thing is she cries during the day for no rhyme or reason. She cries when we are playing, out walking, sitting, holding her, going potty, when she is with someone and when she is with the dogs or even by herself. There is no consistency in what could be causing this crying. She seems healthy, eating and drinking well. She was rescued with her brother and he is not having any of the same issues. I do not have any background on her and the rescue agency has no idea why she would be crying like this. Please, please help!! I like her but I cannot handle this nonstop inconsistent crying!

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

What kind of dog is Gracie? 

How are you crate training? Where is the crate?

My Gracie used to whine all the time, too. Playing, sitting, in the car, etc.

Try teaching the command "quiet" or "enough." When the puppy is whining, wait until there is a break in the whining and say "enough" or "quiet" and reward. Puppy will start to learn that quiet=reward.

In terms of whining while crated during the day, have you tried covering the crate?


----------



## bltthorne (Apr 23, 2011)

Try a SnugglePuppie, it has a heart beat that clams separation anxiety.

Try a Snugglepuppie they have a beating heart that helps a lot with separation anxiety, they really work


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I would take her to a vet just to be sure she doesn't have any physical issues. See more here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/94323-consistent-crying-normal.html#post996535

I would try acclimating her to the crate. Play crate games. Leave the door open and throw treats in. Have a party. When she enjoys this, then close the door for 1 second, open the door and let her out. Later try 2 seconds, etc..

If this pup has full blown separation anxiety, a crate will make things much worse. Many experienced behaviorists like Jean Donaldson will tell you that dogs with SA will panic when crated. 

Baby gate off a safe room. This may or may not help.

Additionally, if it is SA, it can take a lot of work to help the pup. You'll basically need to do leave the house the same way you crate acclimate - leave the house for 1 second, come back. Later try 2 seconds etc.

An excellent pamphlet on this is "I'll be Home Soon" by Patricia McConnell: http://amzn.to/ePwQnw
And I believe the book Puppy Primer has info on crate acclimation: http://amzn.to/ezTyyR
And in the book "Behave!" Donaldson talks about using certain doors to distingish between training time (for SA) vs when you have to leave the pup alone: http://amzn.to/fd1zOQ

Are you giving her plenty to do in her crate?
Try mixing her kibble with babyfood, putting it into a kong and freezing it.

You can also make pupsicles. See my video below






Just had another thought.
You say she is quiet at night. She is probably settled in because the rest of the house is settled in. Perhaps she screams during the day when she hears stuff happening and she can't join in.

Another thing you could try is tethering her to you when you are busy. That way you can go about your day without worrying about what she is getting into and she doesn't have to stay in the crate.

Another nice setup for a dog is a crate inside of an exercise pen. That way she can safely play in the pen and retreat to her crate when she is ready.
Exercise pen: http://amzn.to/gAtT54

Also just saw this when I was looking for a picture of the crate inside of a pen:
http://dogtime.com/housetraining-set-up-for-success-dunbar.html
"Some puppies do better if you carry their crate from room to room with you, so they don't feel isolated. Others get overstimulated easily, and will be more relaxed in a low-traffic part of the house. Try it each way, and you'll soon figure out what your puppy prefers."


See the video below for an example of a playpen:


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it is too early to say that it is, for sure, SA, but it isn't to early to treat it the same way to avoid full blown SA in the future (I am speaking from experience here). How long have you had the pup? At 10-12 weeks, they are most likely alone for the first time ever and it can bevery scary. 

You need to build up your pup's confidence about being alone. The pamphlet that was mentioned is a good one and will help you desensitize your dog to your leaving. 

Like I said, I don't think this is full SA, but I think if you treat it as it is, you will have a much happier pup later. You can also start working on things like Nothing in LIfe is Free (NILIF) that is referenced on the forum. That also helps teach the pup when he/she will/can get things (even things like attention). It's worth the read.

I know a whiny, needy pup is hard work and exhausting, but if you put the work in now, you will have a great dog in the future.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

our new puppy Tia whines all the time too! she is shut in the kitchen (big space) with a baby gate as branston is only 9mths old and i dont want them being a tumble of dogs all day! she whines every time someone leaves the kitchen regardless of if shes asleep or not when we leave. night time is the worst, im going to mover her crate into my bedroom tonight as she screams ALL night not letting up once, and it isnt for bathroom breaks as she holds it all night!

it is a nightmare  weve only had her for 3 mights and already we feel like weve been taken back to having the kids all over again!


----------

